# Key Post: Money Saving Tips/Advice.



## Silvera (27 Apr 2003)

I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread where we could share ideas/advice/tips on saving our hard-earned cash.
(Perhaps it could be made a "Sticky" thread).
We all have become complacent over the years about shopping around for the best prices/deals on everyday goods and services, but I believe we are slowly changing our ways and are no longer prepared to be "Ripped-off" day-in day-out.  

I'm thinking here along the lines of, say, (these are two that come to mind and which I practice)

Save money by -
A. Change Banks and save on account fees, i.e. pay none !.
B. Shop around for Petrol prices in your area (and ONLY buy from the cheapest outlet !)

I will add more over time.
Feel free to add your own tips/advice.   

Cheers,
Silvera.


----------



## davelerave (27 Apr 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

shop around for fuel yes good idea,i never bother though .changing bank is a big deal if you're self-employed like me as you build up a relationship and have a flexible overdraft etc. and for the sake of fees it's not worth the bother for me anyway.my fav one is i keep my credit card details written down for phone transactions but i dispose of card that way i have to pay cash for shopping ,saves me running up big cc bill


----------



## Lookafterthecents (27 Apr 2003)

*Money Saving advice/tips*

Shopping around for pertrol is a good idea - when topping up use the litre dial to buy the same volumne of fuel each time (say 25 litres) instead of using the € dial and always buying €25 of fuel. I'd also suggest investing in a bicycle (typical €150) for anyone that is within 5 miles of work and using it from time to time when the weather is suitable instead of public transport/car.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Apr 2003)

*Re: Money Saving advice/tips*

*A. Change Banks and save on account fees, i.e. pay none !*

Yes - but before doing that make sure that you are not losing out on more costly products such as credit cards (outstanding balances!), mortgages, personal/car loans, low/no interest deposits etc. It's amazing how many people get wound up about relatively low bank charges while paying through the nose for their loans etc. Check the  for more info. 

Review the [broken link removed] and, in particular, their [broken link removed].

Check that you are receiving all Revenue tax credits/allowances and/or Department of Social & Family Affairs payments to which you are entitled. Check  for more information on various rights/entitlements.

Read the AAM Guide to Savings & Investments and, in particular, the "financial review" chapter.

Read the Motley Fool Getting Out Of Debt page (even if you're not actually in debt - it contains some generally useful advice on avoiding it in the first place!) and discussion boards, in particular the [broken link removed].

Try  or [broken link removed] (German site - doesn't seem to be an English version :| ) for some or all of your groceries.


----------



## N0elC (28 Apr 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

I've used irishfuelprices.com to source the cheapest petrol in my area, with some success. It's amazing how rapidly the garages on the list change.


----------



## RoyisKeen (28 Apr 2003)

*Money saving techniques*

There was an article about this in the Indo a few weeks ago. 
Included
- taking a packed lunch to work
- going to the supermarket less frequently. Apparently it forces us to eat everything in the freezer including those old mince pies. :lol 
- leaving the car in the driveway for the Sunday morning paper fetch. The engine is cold etc.
- switching off the TV completetely when not in use. It uses almost as much electricity on stand-by as it does fully on apparently.
etc.


----------



## sueellen (30 Apr 2003)

*Money saving tips*

1.  Make your kids pay for their own credit for their mobile phones - that soon puts a stop to the unnecessary texts etc.

2.  If you use Eircom for your landline print off a free copy of the telephone bill and make everyone in the house take accountability for their calls.

3.  As greeting cards are gone to the ridiculous stage - (€4.60 for a standard birthday card in some newsagents)
buy your cards in bulk in Poundworld/Pound City - 80c for a single card or €2.50 for 3.  Whatever about a good card for an adult just watch kids at birthday parties and you'll appreciate how little attention is paid to the card!

4.  Check out this spot for savings  [broken link removed]
:smokin


----------



## sueellen (30 Apr 2003)

*Money saving tips*

3. As greeting cards are gone to the ridiculous stage - (€4.60 for a standard birthday card in some newsagents)
buy your cards in bulk in Poundworld/Pound City - 80c for a single card or €2.50 for 3. Whatever about a good card for an adult just watch kids at birthday parties and you'll appreciate how little attention is paid to the card!

Oops, sorry should be €1.00 per card (went up recently) - €2.50 for 3.

:smokin


----------



## CM (30 Apr 2003)

*Money mad*

Don't forget to try websites like Pigsback for money saving coupons.


----------



## Marion (1 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

If at all possible, some bills should be paid annually:

Car tax
Car insurance

When you pay these in instalments they are more costly. 

Marion :hat


----------



## PGD (1 May 2003)

*best*

The best way to save money is not to spend it. Every time you are about to buy something, think of somebody of your own in age in, say, Bangladesh, and see if they would have one, need it.

If not, then you can probably do without it in reality.
Put that money aside and you will be very wealthy very soon.

and THEN you can spend it all!


----------



## Malcolm X (1 May 2003)

*Pants to it all !*

Cut down on laundry bills by turning your underpants inside out, rather than changing them.

This trick has allowed me to defer changing my undies for two weeks, rather than the once weekly change I used to do on bath night.

:rollin


----------



## Bearish (2 May 2003)

*..*

I see Bord Gais have posted record profits this year. No wonder when their charges are so high !

Are we ever likely to see the same situation as in the rest of Europe where utility companies fight like cats and dogs to get your business, or will we be stuck with these stolid old, union run, over priced utility companies forever ?

A bit of competition would do the consumer no harm. Just look at how air fares in and out of Ireland plumetted when Ryanair arrived on the scene.


----------



## rainyday (2 May 2003)

*Re: ..*



> fight like cats and dogs to get your business, or will we be stuck with these stolid old, union run, over priced utility companies forever ?
> 
> A bit of competition would do the consumer no harm.



I'd love to see a bit more competition too, but let's not forget that it has it's drawbacks too. The UK has a substantial problem with 'churning' in utilities, i.e. customers being persuaded by heavy-handed sales techniques to switch their business between the many utilities on offer over there. 

All those highly-paid sales guys aren't 'adding value' to the customer overall.


----------



## daltonr (2 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

Set the credit limit on the credit card to €100 or €500 or whatever.  Big enough to use for internet/telephone purchases, Small enough to fully clear each month.

Not big enough to buy a new Guitar and Amp. Just a typical example from my sordid past.   

When they try to increase it for you, politely tell them that you'll let them know if you need any more credit. You've got plenty for the moment thanks very much.

On holidays you can load the card with cash and know that you won't spend more than €100 or whatever more than you actually have.

My other tip is stop paying Gym fees.  Just jog/walk to the front door of the gym and home again. But not everyone agrees with me on that.    

-Rd


----------



## davelerave (3 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

daltonr ,now why didn't i think of that ,credit cards with big limits are a 
pain as i keep running up big bills,now that i've got mine cleared(last major balances 3800 and 500 each card) i'm gonna set a low limit just for convenience shopping


----------



## daltonr (3 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

I know someone who does this, but I must admit
I've never done it and I probably wouldn't bother but...

If you are buying something expensive, say a TV,
Computer, furniture or whatever.  If you pay by credit
card the store will lose a couple of percent I think 
it's about 3% to 5% someone might know the correct
% here.

Anyhow on a €1000 purchase the store is losing
€30 to €50 to the Credit Card Company.  So
ask the seller if they'll knock off €20 for cash, if
they won't tell them you'll use your Credid Card and
they'll be losing much more.

Apparantly, most stores know the score and will
readily accept the cash.  But I have no first hand
experience of this, only what I'm told.

-Rd


----------



## Tommy (3 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

This principle works in most shops in country towns, even for purchases as basic as a shirt or a pair of shoes. You could usually expect a euro or two off a €30 or €50 purchase.


----------



## Dodger (3 May 2003)

*Dodger*

Yearrah sure with the oul cash payments, we don't have to worry about those nasty beggers up in the Tax Office in Dublin!


----------



## Tommy (4 May 2003)

*Re: Dodger*

As I have said perhaps dozens of times before on AAM, the fact that a retailer accepts cash payments in consideration for goods provided does not mean that there is any intention on their part to defraud the Revenue. 

If you had bothered to read daltonr's posting before adding in your own wisdom, it would have been obvious to you that most retailers prefer to receive cash as it saves them money in credit card charges. This is also the reason why many businesses such as travel agents, Ticket agencies, Ryanair website etc charge extra for credit card bookings, and why Lidl don't accept credit cards at all.

ps Most rural businesses deal with their local tax districts, not the Dublin tax districts.


----------



## daltonr (7 May 2003)

*Re: Dodger*

Other Tips.

* Elminate short term debt NOW.

* Say no to Payment Protection on Loans.
   (ideally say no to loans)

* Don't Borrow long term for short term spending, e.g Putting 
   your Holiday or Car payments onto your mortgage.  Or using 
   that Gawd Awful Mortgage Cheque Book.

* Don't buy any financial product advertised on TV by a B List 
   celebrity.  E.g. Linda Martin, or any members of the Cast of 
   Glenroe.

* Don't buy any product that promises to clear your debt and 
   put cash in your pocket for those "necessities" like holidays 
   cars etc.

* Check your standing orders.  Are you still a member of the
   Debating society in a company/college you left 4 years ago?

* Don't shop on an empty stomach.  Use a list and stick to it.

* Set up Bill payments etc to leave your acount the day after 
   you get paid.

* Don't play Lotto regularly.

* Don't smoke.

* Don't buy brand new cars.

* Have a car boot sale every now and again.

And finally......

* Move abroad.


Hope this helps.

-Rd


----------



## nogser (7 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

Definitely don't buy a new car.  Older models work perfectly well and if they break you can still buy a new one for less than the depreciation on a new model.  If your worried about breakdowns join a motoring organisation.

Proud owner of a 1990 reg car


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (8 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

Excellent nogser!

You can also buy a classic car (30 years old or more) and pay reduced tax (under €30 for year), reduced insurance and if you import it very little VRT (can't remember but I think it's around €40 also).  If you can influence the choice of company car for your company, the BIK is calculated off the original price of the car when new, which may have been only hundreds.  Import an early 70s Porsche 911 from the UK for Avensis money!

Okay, I'll admit that the above may not always be the most _practical_ of advice, but it will save you money.  Technological advancement in the motoring world is over-rated.   

(Daily driver also a 90 reg and proud of it.)

Oh and buy a bicycle.  Having only recently rediscovered the joys of two-wheeled transport, it has saved me loads of time (=money) whizzing past lines of traffic, reduced my blood pressure and I'm sure it will save me money on future medical bills.


----------



## rainyday (8 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*



> You can also buy a classic car (30 years old or more) and pay reduced tax (under €30 for year), reduced insurance and if you import it very little VRT (can't remember but I think it's around €40 also).



Hi Liam - When I researched this a couple of years ago, the insurance companies all required that the 'classic car' be my 2nd car, i.e. I had to be the main driver on another car. One company made an exception to this, and had a limited milage policy (10k miles, I think), but their price was no cheaper than standard insurance at that time.

Are there really good insurance detals to be had on classic cars as your main vehicle?


----------



## nogser (8 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

Liam 

Glad to see I'm not the only one out there.  I've got the bicycle too.  All that exercise and saving a couple of euro in petrol every day I cycle to work.

Nogser


----------



## daltonr (8 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*



> Are there really good insurance detals to be had on classic  cars as your main vehicle?



Buy a piece of crap 1L or smaller engine and insure it for peanuts as your main car.  Park it out the back and let the hens live in it.  Then insure your 70's porsche classic as your 2nd car.  Should still work out cheaper.

I bet they'd find a way of objecting, but worth a try.

-Rd


----------



## rainyday (8 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*



> Buy a piece of crap 1L or smaller engine and insure it for peanuts as your main car. Park it out the back and let the hens live in it. Then insure your 70's porsche classic as your 2nd car. Should still work out cheaper.



Hi RD - I guess the problem is that it would require lying to the insurance company when they ask the 'Is this your main car?' question on the proposal form - To me, that's just another form of insurance fraud.


----------



## Silvera (9 May 2003)

*Classic Cars*

It's a pity we can't get "everyday use" insurance policies for classic cars. 
In the UK, classic "everyday use" (i.e. main car) policies are freely available for very low premiums.
You can even insure many 10 year old cars as "classics" !

(Indeed some cars in the UK are deemed "classics" from new, and can be insured as such !)

Silvera.


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (9 May 2003)

*Re: Classic Cars*

I agree.  You can also get insurance in the UK for "limited mileage" for your primary car.  If you agree that your mileage will below a certain limit each year, your premium can be reduced.


----------



## rainyday (9 May 2003)

*Re: Classic Cars*

It's also a pity that the low-milage policies which are available in the UK aren't available here - It's just crazy that a low-milage drive, e.g. 6k per annum pays the same insurance (subject to other variables being the same) as a 60k per annum driver.


----------



## Oompa Lumpa (9 May 2003)

*Don't pay your council charge*

One of the easiest ways to save money is to follow the advice of many of our so-called socialist politicians and don't pay your annual council charge.

No one ever seems to get prosecuted for this, while other taxpaying mugs will happily pick up the bill for you.


----------



## Dearg Doom (9 May 2003)

*Re: Don't pay your council charge*

That might be acceptable in Loompa Land or your new home in the chocolate factory, but tax evasion (i.e. stealing from everyone else) is not an acceptable way to 'save' money.


----------



## Oompa Lumpa (9 May 2003)

*Tax evasion ?*

Seems to be acceptable enough to the politicians encouraging such behaviour in Labour, Greens, and SF. Real friends of the people, eh ?


----------



## rainyday (9 May 2003)

*Re: Tax evasion ?*



> the politicians encouraging such behaviour in Labour, Greens, and SF



Hi Ooompa Loompa - I haven't see any such encouragement coming from anyone except the Jim Higgins/Socialist Party/Socialist Workers Party in many years - Can you be more specific about which politicians encouraged such behaviour & when this happened?


----------



## ClubMan (9 May 2003)

*Re: Tax evasion ?*

Oh Jaysus! Another topic hijacked by party political This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language... :\


----------



## daltonr (9 May 2003)

*Re: Tax evasion ?*

I'm staying out of this one.  Over to you Rainyday.
Go get em!     

-Rd


----------



## Webster (11 May 2003)

*annual council charge*

As someone who has not been to Ireland in quite a few years, can I ask what this "annual council charge" is?

I was under the impression that in Ireland a payment is made to the garbage collection company (which I believe are private companies), also a charge is paid for town water supply, though as far as I was aware there was no annual council charge in Ireland (apart from annual council charge for business).

This sounds very similar to "rates" or "council tax" which is paid by residential households in the UK.

I was always led to believe there were no rates on households in Ireland.


----------



## N0elC (11 May 2003)

*Money saving tips*

Don't have children !

:lol


----------



## ClubMan (12 May 2003)

*Re: Money saving tips*

*I was always led to believe there were no rates on households in Ireland.*

Yes. But some local authorities charge certain locally determined service charges such as for ,  etc. These charges are not related to voter registration so are not comparable to the poll/council tax levied in the UK (or is it only Great Britain?).


----------



## Grizzly (13 May 2003)

*Watch out for the stickers.*

Most supermarkets have a section where they substantially reduce the price of items as they approach their "best before date". Keep any eye out on the expiry date of items to guide you. Lots of items can be put in the freezer or eat them on the day.


----------



## TT (13 May 2003)

*before you hire check the price of buying*

Be careful of hiring tools in hire shops as sometimes these tool can be bought for as little as twice the hire rate for a week - so if there is a chance you may need a toll for longer than a week see how much it is to buy


----------



## MOB (14 May 2003)

*Re: before you hire check the price of buying*

When you open a new tub of "I can't believe this replaced butter", polish the lid on the first slice of bread - once those little gobs of spread are on the lid for a while, they dry out and become less palatable.


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2003)

*Re: before you hire check the price of buying*

Put water in tomato or brown sauce bottles when nearly empty to get the most out of them - just pour carefully thereafter so you don't blow the savings on your laundry bills! :lol  

Ahhhh - (pre Tiger) childhood memories!  

Not to mention memories of _Viz's "Top Tips"_!


----------



## Tommy (14 May 2003)

*Re: before you hire check the price of buying*



> Put water in...bottles when nearly empty to get the most out of them



ditto... 
washing up liquid
shampoo
bathroom detergents


----------



## rainyday (14 May 2003)

*yeeuuch*

Tommy - Do you really put washing-up liquid into your tomato ketchup bottles as they run low? It much taste really horrible??? :rollin


----------



## daltonr (14 May 2003)

*Re: yeeuuch*

Since we've gone from the sublime to the ridiculous, there was a joke email sent around a couple of months ago with money saving tips, one of which was:

* Cut Toilet Paper costs, use the facilities at work.

Other slightly odd ideas include,  Once a week *at meal times* visit a relative you haven't seen for a while  
(Don't forget to use their facilities).  To defend against return visits never answer the door until after meal times.

I don't know where I saw the following (possibly Motley Fool)
If you must have a credit Card, put it in a zip lock bag.  Place in a tray of water.  Place in freezer until frozen.  You can get at it if you ever really need to, but the hassle will usually be enough of a deterent.

* Try to convince all your friends to stop using Store Points cards.  widespread take up of these cards, tend to lead to price increases of 10-15%  (That is after all why the stores promote the damn things).

* Do you really need a Land Line and a mobile? with eircom line rentals continuing to climb, you might want to think again.

* Do you really need that many free minutes on your mobile each month?  Check you are not on too high a tarrif.  If you use the mobile at all regularly Do not use prepaid phones.  Switch to billing.

Have we had enough suggestions now?

-Rd


----------



## tedd (14 May 2003)

*Re: Save 1% on your car tax bill*

Pay your car tax with Amex Blue by post and you get 1% back.


----------



## davelerave (14 May 2003)

*Re: yeeuuch*

also if relatives call unannounced for free meals once a week ,serve them stale stuff that would normally go in the bin,works a treat


----------



## daltonr (14 May 2003)

*Re: yeeuuch*

Now if I could only convince myself to do any of the suggestions in this thread, I might be better off, but I probably won't.

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2003)

*Re: yeeuuch*

Here's one specifically for you so -  - you'll save on the electricity, phone and heating bills! :lol  Goodnight!


----------



## Webster (15 May 2003)

*annual council charge*

ClubMan said:
"some local authorities charge certain locally determined service charges such as for refuse collection, water etc."

So, if you are disposing of household waste in a proper and acceptable way and getting your household water supply from a private well, then there is no yearly council tax/rates or other compulsary council tax/charge as there is in the uk; is this correct?


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2003)

*Re: annual council charge*

It depends on the council - some don't have any "opt-out" clause for refuse/water charges and they are charged across the board (with the exception of waivers for senior citizens, unemployed, low earners etc.) whether or not you avail of the services. For example, as far as I know, in the _Dublin City Council_ region of authority refuse charges are mandatory (other than waivers) whether or not you leave our your refuse for collection or bring it to a dump (and most likely incur further charges at the tip head) yourself.


----------



## N0elC (15 May 2003)

*Re: annual council charge*



> in the Dublin City Council region of authority refuse charges are mandatory



So why is it that so many politicians tell local residents not to pay them ? Surely there must be some manner to prosecute those extremist politicians who promote such tax evasion ?


----------



## td (15 May 2003)

*...*

NoelC, who are these tds you mention? What parties do they belong to?


----------



## daltonr (16 May 2003)

*Re: ...*

I believe Joe Higgins advocates this.  I hope I'm not committing liable here, Mr Higgins if your listening, and you think your constituents should pay, drop us a line and I'll humbly apologise.

(I'll even make a donation to the Party)

I know some TD's claim to be against the charges which is of course completely different to suggesting that people shouldn't pay them. 

-Rd 

BTW - I actually like Joe Higgins.  I agree with almost none of his policies some of them are downright mad, but at least he wears his heart on his sleeve.  We need a few more like that.
(Not too many more, justa few)


----------



## cheaply (27 May 2003)

*re: original thread - saving money*

Hi everyone, 

I'd like to get back to the original thread of this message for a moment, rather than get caught up in political mumbo jumbo!

Does anyone know any good websites which has economical recipes on it?  Sort of a 'cheap and cheerful cooking' type thing?  
Or alternatively, does anyone have any one pot wonder recipes?  I'm not great on the old washing up....!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Slim (27 May 2003)

*Saving Money on Phone Bill*

Can anyone advise on how to avoid landline cost? Our phone bill is mostly rental and VAT as we are out at work all day and seldom use the phone to make outgoing calls. The only reason I have not dumped the landline is that we use the home PC for some(very little) internet and email. Most email and internet is done from work(sorry boss). So, apart from the internet, we do not need a landline.

Any advice?
Slim


----------



## N0elC (27 May 2003)

*Re: re: original thread - saving money*

Hi Cheaply,

I think that popular politicians encouraging tax evasion is more than just "mumbo jumbo" - it's a crime, but we'll probably have to agree to differ on that.

Here are some  cheap recipes and  some more

You could try asking this question on a website like Ask Jeeves for more suggestions


----------



## cheaply (27 May 2003)

*re: NoelC*

Hi Noel, 

I don't agree with what the politicians are doing either, what I meant was that it sort of put the thread off on another tangent...and I really need to stick to the money saving tips!!!

Thanks for the websites, hope they can save me a few bob on groceries!


----------



## anastasia (29 May 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

frugalliving.about.com

gives tips on everything, including cheapo recipes. Some of it would put Scrooge to shame, but most of it is sensible enough.


----------



## Slim (29 May 2003)

*Lost Post!!*

Hi

There was a reply posted to my original question yesterday and I subsequently asked another. Both have now disappeared. Any pointers, Clubman?

Slim


----------



## Shanks1 (29 May 2003)

*Re: Lost Post!!*

Hiya Slim,
    I replied to your post yesterday, someone moved it to the Good Deals/Bad Deals section in the Eircom thread.


----------



## Frugally (30 May 2003)

*Cheaply-tips and sites.*

Like money saving tips too. Found a lot of them under the good deals section, and indeed scattered about this site. Rollercoaster.ie have a frugal tips under their miscellaneous and money matters board. 

I like the fact that these two sites are Irish and so of course more relevant to those of us who are strugalling to keep a few cents in our pockets. 

www.parentsplace.com also has a couple of `Frugal Living` and `Frugal Recipe` boards.

My tips are to do a monthly menu. Work out your shopping list based on that   . Do your biggest shop then in Aldi/Lidl leaving the few bits you can`t get there for a small Dunnes shop.  Buy fruit/veg at the weekly market if your area has one, meat weekly at the butchers. Then try not to `convenience` shop.

Like the tip about the credit card!


----------



## Silvera (30 May 2003)

*Credit Card.*

What tip was that ? 
Cut it up :lol


----------



## cheaply (30 May 2003)

*mobile phone savings*

Hi again, 

Love this post! Meant to say for anyone out there who has an 087 mobile phone on a pay monthly option and also has frequent access to the internet, register yourself on www.vodafone.ie  and you will receive 30 free web text messages each month.
Also, for free texts, from any mobile network to any mobile network, try www.11850.ie. Just ensure that whoever you're texting replies back to your own number, as the number that comes up when you send a message from this site is a central number.

Keep the tips coming please!

Anyone know any good wine deals, either on line or otherwise?

thanks


----------



## pmacdonnell (30 May 2003)

*A change jar*

Get yourself a money box.  Get into the habit of putting your loose change into after the day, everything under 2 euros for example.  

Make it a big money box
Not glass (too tempting to empty out)
Should be difficult to open.

I've been doing it for a year and when I last checked it had over 150 euro.


----------



## tom (31 May 2003)

*jam sandwiches*


----------



## Silvera (31 May 2003)

*small change*

I always put my loose change in a container.
However, it is as much because of the fact that a load of small change in my pocket annoys me, as out of wanting to save it :$


----------



## bstop (13 Jun 2003)

*Re: Money Saving Tips/Advice.*

Get a Dunnes Stores savings stamp card which comes with
2 free 2 Euro stamps included, then buy 46 2 Euro stamps to
fill the card   100 Euro total.
Save 4% off your next 100 Euro + grocery bill!


----------



## abc (13 Jun 2003)

*abc*

hello

do not forget to use your dunnes stores valuecard to get your points when you are spending your 100 on your savings card


----------



## def (13 Jun 2003)

*Money Saving Tips/Advice*

Don't forget that Dunnes may not be the cheapest for your purchases so collecting points may not be so attractive.


----------



## propertynewbie (21 Jun 2003)

*Re: cheap calls*

This is a small trick my younger sister has started using with me over the last while.

If you are rining a mobille, just let it ring once. The person who you are ringing will see that they have a missed call and ring you back! - never pay for mobile calls again!, make sure your phone number isnt blocked though!


----------



## psycho (24 Jun 2003)

*old reliables*

Stop Smoking, Drinking Alcohol and Gambling. Also, get rid of the second car.


----------



## S (24 Jun 2003)

*S*

"just let it ring once"

When ringing the spouse at work, do above and they will ring back.
S


----------



## Elcato (24 Jun 2003)

*Re: cheap calls*

Get rid of the first car. I'm finishing with my car this week and it only costs me about a grand for tax and insurance, but add another two grand for petrol and maintenance and I'm going to save €2.5k a year and use me bike.
BTW - Anyone looking for a car with another years NCT on it ?


----------



## Repaymentator (29 Jun 2003)

*More*

* Store bread in the fridge. No more throwing out moldy bread. :lol  
* Check the fridge isn't set to a colder setting than needed.
* Never use coupons unless it was something you already planned to purchase.
* Turn out lights, switch off appliances rather than leaving them on standby.
* Don't buy new gadgets, there'll be a better one out in 3 months costing less. If you must then buy them on ebay.
* Cut back on newspapers and in particular magazines, the Internet is a better source of information.
* Minimise the number of transactions in your current account to limit the charges.
* Don't purchase drinks, biscuits, crisps etc when buying lunch sandwichs get them for half the price in a newsagent. 
* Payment protection is a scam, live within your means instead and build up at least several months salary to self insure. 
* Drive economically and shop around for petrol. Treat yourself to the odd bit of acceleration but never in 30 mph zones.


----------



## Sean (29 Jun 2003)

*Bank charges*

"Minimise the number of transactions in your current account to limit the charges"

- better still, open an account with Ulster Bank.  They have no transaction charges if you stay in credit...!


----------



## N0elC (1 Jul 2003)

*Re: Bank charges*



> better still, open an account with Ulster Bank. They have no transaction charges if you stay in credit...!



[broken link removed] account also offers free banking. Don't think your account needs to be in credit, either.

Also, remortgaging is well worth looking at as a way of saving money, despite the prohibitive fees charged by solicitors in this country. The benefits are especially good if you've got a lot of equity in your home, as you could apply for a decent tracker for as little as 3% from Ulster Bank.


----------



## MOB (1 Jul 2003)

*"prohibitive solicitors fees"*

NoelC: Even if there is money to be saved on a remortgage, it makes no sense to incur the  "prohibitive fees charged by solicitors in this country" to which you refer.   (I presume, BTW, you mean the prohibitive fees charged by some solicitors- I know you can't possibly think the entire profession charges too much). 

Far better to go to one of the many solicitors out there who are willing to do the job for a reasonable fee, and who are prepared to give a reasonably competitive quote.   Of equal importance (greater importance in my view) is to hire somebody that you know and trust to get the job done, or somebody recommended by a friend family member or colleague whose judgment you trust.   

All things being equal, the solicitor who handled your original purchase/mortgage is in the best position to handle a re-mortgage.  He/she should therefore be in a position to give a very competitive fee quote.


----------



## N0elC (9 Jul 2003)

*Re: Bank charges*



> I know you can't possibly think the entire profession charges too much



I don't think the _entire_ profession charge too much, but enough solicitors do that the [broken link removed] flagged up conveyancing fees as a real problem for the Irish consumer.

You're right though about trying your original solicitor to get a fee for re-mortgaging. Dermot Deane (01 231 4600) has also been recommended here by a number of contributors as offering very competitive fees.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2003)

*another money saving tip...*

I was in Boots, Liffey Valley the other day and they had Christmas tree decorations at bargain prices!  They had baubles/balls reduced from €13.50 down to €1.50!  Surely the bargain of the year!!


----------



## PGD (18 Jul 2003)

*Re: "prohibitive solicitors fees"*

yes but baubles are loike sooo out of fashion


----------



## poi (18 Jul 2003)

*Married*

You save loads by getting married in a registry office !
Just have a big party after .. Also have 2 kids instead of 3.. and try not to live too long - you spend more that way.


----------



## jj (13 Sep 2003)

*gettin caught up*

Did ne one know if about a really simple way to do this
 i wish i had been shown earlier to avoid late fees and such ne way here is an example Take say your biggest monthly bill like your Mortgage for instance most are to high and we scrimp and save and reach to high heaven just to make it 750.00 take this ur mortgage and first check divide that in half at the end of the month you should have the other if you werent out spending it on  that thing you just had to have or that new outfit
and this works on every bill known to man. Best way I know worked for me if ne one try's this please let me know if it worked for then we can spread the word for free of course and eliminate that pesky middle man all together you know the one who's living of late fee's sailing the world or whatever they feel like doing cause we the consumer paid for it. You'll see a major change 
once you've caught up retrain your mind to pay extra on
every bill you have that way if something chaotic was to happen your bills are caught up example layoffs you wont have to worry to much about filing a bankruptcy cause no one willing to give a little helping or you just cant find a job that fits your needs.


----------



## sue (13 Sep 2003)

*reducing term or mortgage*

I came accross this on another message board:

"We've just discovered that if you change your mortgage repayments from monthly to fortnightly you could take about 4 years off your mortgage (exact difference will depend on your loan and term). We are both paid fortnightly and on enquiring we discovered this SECRET.... Your mortgage is accruing interest on a DAILY BASIS (something else we didn't know) so, if your money is just sitting there waiting to be claimed by your bank at the end of the month, change your payments to fortnightly! EBS dont have this facility but BOI, AAIB and NIB do."

Apparently this works weekly and daily also:

"It's hard to summarise, so here is an example working : 
Suppose you borrow 100,000 on week 1.
By week 2 you owe 100,050, by week 3 you owe 100,105, by week 4 you owe 100,160.
Note that your interest amount goes up each time because you owe more and more money each week due to last weeks interest.
This is as normal.
Now, suppose you pay off 50 on week 2 - this brings your debt down to 100,000 again. This means on week 3 you owe 100,050 and week 4 you owe 100,105. You pay off 105 and are back down to 100,000 again.
The difference between the two scenarios is that in the fist one you accrued (owed) 160 of iterest, while in the second one you accrued 155. You saved 5 by paying earlier.
Obviously the example above is using totally imaginary figures, but it is given as an example.
Please note that this only works if your provider calculates interest weekly or fortnightly or even daily. If they only calculate monthly then there is absolutely no advantage to be gained."

sorry about the long post.  I found this on rollercoaster.ie  under money matters on their discussion board.


----------



## veron01 (14 Sep 2003)

*Bank charges*

Hi Sean

Is there a limit on how much you have to be in credit by for the Ulster Bank to get free banking?

e.g. AIB = 400 in credit


----------



## tedd (15 Sep 2003)

*Re: Bank charges*

AIB no longer provide free banking, even if your account is kept in credit.


----------



## Mary (16 Sep 2003)

*Avon*

This company (who I have no connection with) has saved me a fortune.  If you can discipline yourself to their special offers they offer really good value e.g I've just purchased the whole families sun block/care products for next summer for under €25 (they keep).

IMO their make-up and skincare products are as good as the big brands.


----------



## Doh (20 Sep 2003)

*reducing term or mortgage*

Sue, Why not just make 2 weeks extra payment up front and you'll do even better


----------



## sue (20 Sep 2003)

*reducing mortgage*

Because your mortgage lender may not allow you to pay  in such a way.  It all depends on the lending institution.  I just read the post elsewhere and thought I'd through it into the mix. I havn't tried it myself cos I only started my mortgage last week and I havn't had time to think but I'll give the lender a call and see what happens, can't hurt to try?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Sep 2003)

*Re: Avon*

Also, if your lender is one of those that persists in calculating interest annually (e.g. _Irish Nationwide_ only as far as I know) or monthly (e.g. _EBS_, maybe others?) rather than daily then making capital repayments more frequently than this doesn't save you anything in interest costs.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Sep 2003)

*Re: reducing term or mortgage*

You do save interest by making capital repayments on any mortgage, even if the interest is calculated on the balance outstanding at the start of the year. If you make a capital repayment, they will give you an interest credit for it.

For example, if you pay €10,000 on 1 July on a mortgage with a 5% interest rate, you will get a credit of €250 ( 10,000 @ 5% for 6 months)

You must specify that it is a capital repayment. Otherwise, people like the Irish Nationwide will treat is as payments in advance and give you not interest credit.

There may be a minimum amount which an institution will accept as a capital repayment. From memory, it used to be £500

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2003)

*Re: reducing mortgage*

Sorry - my mistake. I meant making accelerated repayments which are not explicitly arranged to reduce the capital but are possibly held on account and used at the next interest milestone (e.g. monthly) to repay the mortgage. Apologies for any confusion caused!


----------



## capaill (27 Sep 2003)

*Capital Payments*

I recently inquired with my mortgage provider about making a lump sum payment of my mortgage.  As per previous postings on AAM I specified that I wanted to make it a capital payment.  I was told that this was not possible and that the lump sum would be put against the interest.

Anyone have any feedback as to whether or not the provider is obliged to make the lump sum a capital payment?  And what is better in the long run, for the lump sum to be offset against the capital or the interest?

Thanks

C


----------



## rainyday (27 Sep 2003)

*Re: reducing term or mortgage*

Who is the provider, Capaill? Is your mortgage fixed or variable rate?


----------



## capaill (27 Sep 2003)

*Re: reducing mortgage*

Hi Rainyday

Provider is Permanent TSB and it is a variable mortgage.

Thanks

C


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2003)

*Re: Capital Payments*

I thought that lenders were obliged to allow such capital repayments without restriction (other than perhaps specifying a reasonable minimum amount allowed) or penalty on variable rate mortgages? I made several lump sum capital repayments on my _EBS_ mortgage without any problems in the past. Did they give a specific reason why they ostensibly don't allow this?


----------



## capaill (29 Sep 2003)

*Re: reducing term or mortgage*

Hi Clubman

Apologies for late reply.

No reason was given except that it was their policy to take lump sums against the interest and not the capital.  Even asked for the person on the phone to check with her supervisor and she confirmed same thing.

C


----------



## rainyday (29 Sep 2003)

*Re: reducing term or mortgage*



> it was their policy to take lump sums against the interest and not the capital


I don't know what this even means, in the context of a variable rate mortgage. Your regular monthly payment is broken down as capital & interest, but how could an additional payment be taken 'against the interest'?


----------



## capaill (29 Sep 2003)

*Re: Capital Payments*

Hi Rainyday

I was confused by that answer as well.  I said to the person on their customer support desk I want the lump sum to be offset against my capital.  I was then told that all extra payments, be that lump sum or additional monthly payments are used to pay off the interest first and then from the capital.  When I asked for clarification she put me on hold to speak to her supervisor and came back with the same story.  No matter what I said she reiterated that the interest would be paid off first.  I have asked that they sent me out the relevant forms and documentation, maybe that will provide a better answer than their own customer services people.

Cheers

C


----------



## MAC (29 Sep 2003)

*Permo TSB DO ACCEPT PAYEMENTS SUCH AS THESE*

Hi Capail,

I can confirm that they do accept such payments. You have to state that you want this accepted as a "partial redemption" I have done this on several occasions and it is taken off the capital outstanding immediately which in turn saves on the interest.

MAC


----------



## MAC (29 Sep 2003)

*Permo TSB DO ACCEPT PAYEMENTS SUCH AS THESE*

Hi Capail,

I can confirm that they do accept such payments. You have to state that you want this accepted as a "partial redemption" I have done this on several occasions and it is taken off the capital outstanding immediately which in turn saves on the interest.

MAC


----------



## capaill (29 Sep 2003)

*Re: Capital Payments*

Thanks MAC

I will try again using that term.  

Cheers

C


----------



## live for today (7 Oct 2003)

*money saving tips*

Why not do a David Blain, live in a box, eat nothing, spend nothing.


----------



## 0 (11 Feb 2004)

*.*

Glass or perspex boxes are ferociously expensive. It might be much more prudent to make do with a cardboard one.


----------



## Tomo (11 Feb 2004)

*Don't pay the bin tax*

Save money by not paying this illegal and immoral tax. Let the fat cats in FF pay it, and NOT the working man.


----------



## o (11 Feb 2004)

*Bin tax*

That really is disgraceful ! You so called socialists disgust me.


----------



## ninsaga (12 Feb 2004)

*Re: .*

"Why not do a David Blain, live in a box, eat nothing, spend nothing."....

...and the first thing Saddam say's when they pull him out of that hole in the ground...'well did I beat David Blain's record!'


----------



## west14 (14 Nov 2008)

if you want to save money on hotels - hotelclub are doing a $30 OFF deal now http://www.hotelclub.com/christmas2008.asp 
might be a good one to try out... saves a couple bob 

winning a holiday would be nice too, hmm, maybe i should look for some free competitions!! this money crunch time definitely brings out the student in you! 

W


----------



## Dave Vanian (14 Nov 2008)

Have you any connection with the site?


----------



## west14 (14 Nov 2008)

yeah and I've sent this offer to my friends - everyone's after some money off now; I'll be using it on a trip myself in december.


----------

